# Getting Dinner



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

We had no intentions of fishing today because we were out of bait. Around noon we decided we were gonna make fish for dinner, but didn't want to take any out of the freezer. I went and checked the crab trap and it had 1 crab, then I threw the cast net and caught 7 little finger mullet, and we had a small bag of frozen shrimp in the freezer. 
We run down to Mitchells cut hoping to catch something on the shrimp to use for bait in the surf. We didn't catch any bait, but we did get 2 keeper sheepshead. After that we headed to the surf. I cut the crab in half and baited up 2 surf rods and got them out. While we were waiting my baby started fishing with the bait rod with shrimp and got a big whiting. It didn't take long for one of the surf rods to go off, and I landed a huge black drum. Once we ran out of shrimp we put some cut finger mullet on the bait rod. In 3 casts she caught a speck, big gulf trout, and a 27 15/16" 10lb redfish on little pieces of cut finger mullet.
Of course, all I've heard for the last 3 hours is how she out fished me. I didn't have the heart to tell her that the 1 fish I caught still weighs more then all her fish put together.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

That's a great day! Some of the best weather we've had, hope it stays


----------



## TroySmith (Dec 9, 2017)

Nice fish. Is the Gulf Trout also called a Sand Trout?


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Nice! Thanks for posting


----------



## TOMBOB (Apr 9, 2012)

SC thank you for all your posts. It is inspiring to know that it's possible to always catch fish in the surf, just not for me. How come you don't fish Galveston of SLP? The reason I ask is because I hardly ever catch fish in the surf, especially at Galveston or SLP. I do only throw lures and never bait, maybe I just answered my own question. Thanks again for all your posts.


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

My Hero and Shero, thanks for posting JR.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*???*

you've been spending a lot of time in Sargent recently, if you don't mind me asking where are you staying? I know you will soon own a house there.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Dinner is served. It's hard to beat fresh fish.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

c hook said:


> you've been spending a lot of time in Sargent recently, if you don't mind me asking where are you staying? I know you will soon own a house there.


My "soon to be wife" lives down here. She rents a house on the creek.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great catch. Nice variety.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Good to know fuzzy britches still out fishes ya! :cheers:


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice bro!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Nice fishing day bud. Good to run into yall too. The wife didn't realize it was you and K or she said she would of got out of the truck and said hi. Anyway catch up with y'all next time.


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Cant beat that john. I need to git down to Sargent and find me a Wo-Man renting on the creek as well..lol 

feech on


----------



## TheBeast1980 (Jan 27, 2017)

wow nice meat haul !


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lol*



sharkchum said:


> My "soon to be wife" lives down here. She rents a house on the creek.


cool, now it's all coming together. Looks like she's teaching you how to fish as well. Good job.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

TroySmith said:


> Nice fish. Is the Gulf Trout also called a Sand Trout?


Gulf trout are also called a silver sea trout & often have the top two teeth like a speck...Good job John!


----------

